# I wish I could vent



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 24, 2021)

I am an attorney and I so wish I could vent about my professional life

Unfortunately, I can't - so, I try to create music

I am very surprised that I am not writing black metal music at this point


----------



## FireGS (Mar 24, 2021)

What kind of lawyer?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 24, 2021)

FireGS said:


> What kind of lawyer?


Divorce

Feel free to make lawyer jokes - they are usually pretty funny


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 24, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Divorce


Oof! My condolences. My first divorce was fairly amicable, but man can they get nasty. Hoping there won’t be a second.


----------



## Technostica (Mar 24, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Divorce
> 
> Feel free to make lawyer jokes - they are usually pretty funny


What do you call ten thousand lawyers at the bottom of the sea?
A good start.


----------



## Ben E (Mar 24, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Divorce
> 
> Feel free to make lawyer jokes - they are usually pretty funny


I heard that they're using lawyers in laboratory experiments now because there are some things you just can't get a rat to do.

But more seriously, I have a lawyer friend who has described the psych burden of knowing how successful you are by how many people hate you. That is weird.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh man. That seems like the kind of job that gets you face to face with some of the worst facets of humanity. I'm already disillusioned and I'm just a software developer.

I wrote "Ever thought of just yelling about stuff anonymously on #chan or something?"

But then I remembered my first paragraph so lead balloons and all that.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 24, 2021)

Why don't sharks attack lawyers?

Professional courtesy


----------



## robgb (Mar 24, 2021)

I worked with and around lawyers for a couple decades. Every single one of them wished they had a different job.


----------



## youngpokie (Mar 24, 2021)

(as always) I have a different take. Lawyers are only disliked because they are on the frontlines of dealing with the laws our corrupt and power-hungry politicians create. 

I dated a lawyer for a few years and it was a really good experience with a genuinely good person. Yeah, the hours are crazy. But here's the silver lining though - lawyers make great money. You can retire a lot earlier than most people. 

And you're still extremely employable even if you're white, heterosexual and over 50...


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 24, 2021)

I love gabbing with my lawyer friends about what they do, and I sometimes wish I had gone into that. My wife still tries to convince me to go to law school. I have a logical "if/then" sort of mind (math grad in college), so it's something I really like.

Although ... as with so many fields, I'm not sure I would like the "job" part of it, so definitely feel free to vent.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 24, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> (as always) I have a different take. Lawyers are only disliked because they are on the frontlines of dealing with the laws our corrupt and power-hungry politicians create.
> 
> I dated a lawyer for a few years and it was a really good experience with a genuinely good person. Yeah, the hours are crazy. But here's the silver lining though - lawyers make great money. You can retire a lot earlier than most people.
> 
> And you're still extremely employable even if you're white, heterosexual and over 50...


The wealthy lawyer is merely a small percentage of lawyers out there - the rest are living an average middle class life



Mike Greene said:


> I love gabbing with my lawyer friends about what they do, and I sometimes wish I had gone into that. My wife still tries to convince me to go to law school. I have a logical "if/then" sort of mind (math grad in college), so it's something I really like.
> 
> Although ... as with so many fields, I'm not sure I would like the "job" part of it, so definitely feel free to vent.


Ahhh can't really reveal details that I would be venting over though


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 24, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Divorce
> 
> Feel free to make lawyer jokes - they are usually pretty funny


I’m surprised you don’t write love songs?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 24, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m surprised you don’t write love songs?


I am not a lyricist - but, the vocalist I am working with does write pseudo-romantic lyrics so, maybe the music I write is conducive to that

However, if you were being sarcastic because of my profession -- LOLOL


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 24, 2021)

@ChromeCrescendo

Yes I'm a NY’r I’m always sarcastic 😂


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 24, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @ChromeCrescendo
> 
> Yes I'm a NY’r I’m always sarcastic 😂


Why the F didn't you say so in the first place‽ LOL


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 24, 2021)

My dad was a lawyer and very briefly a judge, his best friends were lawyers, I have two friends who were prosecutors, two who have become judges (one a Federal judge), another friend is a very successful bankruptcy atty, another who is a child advocacy atty. There are others, but none of the former hate their jobs.

Marital can be lucrative but the few marital attys I know do hate their jobs.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 25, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> I am very surprised that I am not writing black metal music at this point


Maybe you should give it a try and share your results here? There are more black metal fans here than you might think.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 25, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe you should give it a try and share your results here? There are more black metal fans here than you might think.


I will suggest a new type of fusion in honor of being a divorce lawyer:
❤️ Black Metal Love Songs! ❤️


----------



## Crowe (Mar 25, 2021)

I believe Trent Reznor was on to something when he chose Industrial to vent his frustrations.

Just sayin'.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 25, 2021)

Shiirai said:


> I believe Trent Reznor was on to something when he chose Industrial to vent his frustrations.
> 
> Just sayin'.


True,it’s amazing besides the amazing music how cathartic NIN can be for the listener as well as I suspect the artist.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 25, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I will suggest a new type of fusion in honor of being a divorce lawyer:
> ❤️ Black Metal Love Songs! ❤️


Go for it! 

💕❤️:emoji_panda_face:💘🐼♥️❤️💕


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 25, 2021)

MartinH. said:


> Maybe you should give it a try and share your results here? There are more black metal fans here than you might think.





kgdrum said:


> I will suggest a new type of fusion in honor of being a divorce lawyer:
> ❤️ Black Metal Love Songs! ❤️





Shiirai said:


> I believe Trent Reznor was on to something when he chose Industrial to vent his frustrations.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Time to grab my guitar and turn up the distortion and bit crusher and forget all about clipping!!!


----------



## MusicStudent (Mar 26, 2021)

Daughter and son both in Family Law. Our family has to give them lots of love to keep them cool. Hope you can get the same from your family.


----------



## Monkey Man (Mar 27, 2021)

Speaking of lawyers, anyone know why sharks don't attack 'em?

Professional courtesy.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Mar 30, 2021)

Let this post mark where I would have posted a long rant about a case today


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 30, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Divorce
> 
> Feel free to make lawyer jokes - they are usually pretty funny


----------

